# Muttly crew mischief



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

I've noticed people making threads dedicated to their whole mischief, and I like the idea so here is mine!


Geisha is the one I've had longest of the current rats since Cadence, Jabba, and Rumor passed in the last few years. She is a 1 year old black hooded. Currently raising an oops litter courtesy of Ian and Brody. She is an extreme spaz. She could run and climb all day. I have never seen her fully crashed out. She was a petco adoption. 


Ian is my berkie boy. He is between 6 and 8 months. Very very smart guy, not huge on cuddling though. He does a couple tricks. 

Next is Brody :"D he's my little sweetheart Siamese. His favorite place is my shoulder. He goes on walks with the family and likes to accompany me to parks or public events he also enjoys road trips like crazy. He loves to sit on my lap or shoulder and stare out the window. He doesn't do any tricks except coming when he's called. He is between 4 and 5 months old.

Then comes Katara. She is a blue variegated and has a cutie blaze. She is still fairly reserved as she is only 7 weeks old. She has this little grin that is really cute. I don't have a really recent pic of her (just haven't taken one) but she is growing like a weed! Her brother Django also lives here but he is my brother's rat, so he won't be posted.

Then is my Jujubee. She is an albino ratty at about 2 1/2 years old. She was a petco adoption whose elderly owner couldn't take care of her anymore. The lady left a list of favorite things as well as June's comfort blankie at petco to be delivered with her. She gave me kisses the first day she was home and just thrives on attention.

In addition, I've been searching for a hairless to add to my mischief and may end up keeping "BamBam" from Geisha's litter. I have hand raised him, so if I give him up it'll be really hard.. Who knows who I'll end up with. But a hairless down the road for sure! 

Here are pics in order. At the end is BamBam's pic just cuz he's cute. 























































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

Your mischief is adorable =]


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I love them all!  Such cuties!


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

New pics of June and Katara!


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

Very pretty girls!


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

How in the world do you get them to pose for such awesome pictures? It's ridiculous how beautiful they are!


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Haha well Katara does "stay" pretty well, so that makes it a little easier. June is difficult because she always wants to jump on my hands (hence her on her tippy toes sniffing upward the whole time lol) but they're just good ratties  

Thanks  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## socal_sarah (Mar 5, 2013)

Great pics! What kind of camera did you use?


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks! 
I use a Nikon D50


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh and generally with the rats I use the standard 18-55 mm auto lens because a manual lens with rats is just nearly impossible... Lol! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## crys12065 (Jul 12, 2011)

they are sooo adorable!!!


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Twiggy out tonight enjoying the sunset with me 












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

Very beautiful pics! You're rats look like the perfect weight and so healthy and happy!


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Aw; thank you! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

TWIGS! What a gorgeous picture!


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks!  I love him :3 he's so teeny! Lol! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## j_kalman (Apr 14, 2013)

I wish mine would stay still long enough to take a picture. It took me 10 times to get a quick snap of Sweet Pea... it was all just eyes and blurr... heheheh.

They are adorable!


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Wilfred pic!  he's the most cuddly thing. 











Haha, I know what you mean! I have to do it on THEIR terms, lol!





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Muttly your mischief is so cute! I'm still completely in love with twiggy though haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you ratfinx!  I love twiggy lots :3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratgirl1031 (Apr 19, 2013)

They're adorable! And the quality of your pictures are amazing. I can never get my girl to stay still.


----------



## karip (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow, not only a beautiful group, but wonderful pictures! Even with my shutter speed high, my girls are SO mobile when they are awake - it was easier to get awake photos when they were shyer and less active! Now when they are out, nap time is the only sure fire way to get a clear pic. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

My tiny twiggy twig 


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

He's becoming quite the handsome boy! How old is he now?


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

He's so itty bitty!! AND SO CUTE!!


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

He's about 3 months now  he is a teeny thing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

As most of you know, I've hardly been on for the last month. There's been some super changes in the mischief. Some good, most not as good. Found a good house and moved into it. Unfortunately, since the rats were family pets (mainly mine, I paid for the food and bedding, but they were in the hallway, not my room) the family really wanted the rats to stay. They've grown attached to Amaretto and Royale in their developing months. So since Geisha was mine from the start, I took Geisha with me. Twiggy is here currently, but he misses Ian like crazy and I don't know that I have it in me to keep him separate from his dad much longer.
On a sad note, Wilfred passed away. He was old when I got him and I'm extatic to know that I gave him the best last months of his life, but was heartbroken to see him go. 

Geisha has become lonely in the last few weeks. So tonight at work (petco) a coworker (dog groomer) asked me if I'd like to take her adopted rat. I gave in and took her, so now I've got Geisha and the new girl who I've named Echo. 
She's a black hooded. I'll attach pictures when I can. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

